# 300ZXT



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

what should i have to do to get to 400 rwhp without nitrous?


here's a list of modifications at this point:
K&N Filtercharger
HKSmuffler and dual tip on 2 7/8 exhaust
Super AVC-R Boost Controller

I'm buying an intercooler and JWT ecu and 550cc injectors within the month


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You will need FMIC, Bigger turbo, injectors, computer, Cobra MAF, new throttle body, 3 inch exhaust, possibly an ignition but the stock ignition is very very good, you could include cams but the factory ones are actually pretty good. You might need alittle better clutch. you will need to do alittle porting and polishing and you might want to get the plenum worked on (there is a guy who does this and does it very well). That should cover most of the stuff required.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> what should i have to do to get to 400 rwhp without nitrous?
> 
> 
> here's a list of modifications at this point:
> ...


 I'd also ditch the AVC-R and get a proven high performance boost controller. The Profec-B comes to mind. The AVC-R causes more problems than it cures........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You will need FMIC, Bigger turbo, injectors, computer, Cobra MAF, new throttle body, 3 inch exhaust, possibly an ignition but the stock ignition is very very good, you could include cams but the factory ones are actually pretty good. You might need alittle better clutch. you will need to do alittle porting and polishing and you might want to get the plenum worked on (there is a guy who does this and does it very well). That should cover most of the stuff required.


 Probably be in his best interests to install a Pathfinder intake during all this. Free 50 lbs of torque and who knows how much Hp.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Problem is hood fitment. There is a guy who compltely reworks the plenums for Z31s and they are proven. The pathfinder intake is for torque I doubt you anyone will see any massive HP gains from the pathfinder intake. But the reworked plenum will be just as good and produce better power up top (a place where the Z31T lacks alittle).


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Pathy intake is a must. A good FMIC is a must. A larger turbo is recomended. Go with a haltech stand alone ECU, as it leaves room for modification further down the road. I wish I could have just bought a haltech instead of the JWT. It takes a bit to tune it, but it kicks ass. I would recomend a good EGT gauge and a wide-band O2 sensor. Go ahead and smoothe out the inside of the exhaust manifolds the best you can, as you will see more from that than plenum work. Cams will help reduce lag if you get a big turbo, as well as make more top end power. it's not hard to make 400RWHP, but it can take time and $$$. Have a blast.

Engloids manifolds are good, but expensive compaired to a pathfinder.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> But the reworked plenum will be just as good and produce better power up top (a place where the Z31T lacks alittle).


 I dunno about all that , I already have problems banging off the limiter. Up top is not a problem..........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Look at a dyno chart. After 5200rpms everything goes downhill and approaching redline it plumits.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Look at a dyno chart. After 5200rpms everything goes downhill and approaching redline it plumits.


 Trust me , I can't tell. This car hits fuel cut fast and hard enough to throw you against the steering wheel........


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm not claiming to know much *why i'm asking*
need a little lesson in jargon.... FMIC? Plenum?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

the plenum is the intake manifold.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> I'm not claiming to know much *why i'm asking*
> need a little lesson in jargon.... FMIC? Plenum?


 FMIC = Front Mount InterCooler. That's what we're here for. If you don't ask , we can't tell you......


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Problem is hood fitment. There is a guy who compltely reworks the plenums for Z31s and they are proven. The pathfinder intake is for torque I doubt you anyone will see any massive HP gains from the pathfinder intake. But the reworked plenum will be just as good and produce better power up top (a place where the Z31T lacks alittle).


Engloid is the guy who does the reworked stock plenums. The pathfinder intake can be good for up to 40 hp but hood clearance and retaining the a/c can be a problem.

My friends 579 whp Z31 has a bone stock manifold.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> Pathy intake is a must. A good FMIC is a must. A larger turbo is recomended. Go with a haltech stand alone ECU, as it leaves room for modification further down the road. I wish I could have just bought a haltech instead of the JWT. It takes a bit to tune it, but it kicks ass. I would recomend a good EGT gauge and a wide-band O2 sensor. Go ahead and smoothe out the inside of the exhaust manifolds the best you can, as you will see more from that than plenum work. Cams will help reduce lag if you get a big turbo, as well as make more top end power. it's not hard to make 400RWHP, but it can take time and $$$. Have a blast.
> 
> Engloids manifolds are good, but expensive compaired to a pathfinder.


The JWT ECU works perfectly. I have used them on many projects and I get more power than most people. It retains the factory wiring harness and sensors which is important and a big headache to set up if you run a Haltech. It retains the MAF which is useful as speed density systems are sensitive to altitude and changes to the motor that might affect VE.

Most people don't have the skill or access to a wide band and dyno to tune their cars.

To me the Haltech is one of the least desireable and capable stand alone ecu's avalible. Its old technology.

JWT's ECU is the most simple, most relaible and provides the most amount of power for most people.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nissani said:


> what should i have to do to get to 400 rwhp without nitrous?
> 
> 
> here's a list of modifications at this point:
> ...


Its pretty simple, it can easily be done wiht all bolt ons with the Z31. FMIC, 3" exhaust, get rid of the HKS muffler and run a straight through peforated core muffler like a magnaflow. Run JWT's internal wastegate sport 550 turbo, A JWT M30 Sequential ECU, POP, Cobra MAF, 550cc injectors, A 240 SX throttle body, recirculated bypass valve, some sort of boost control and plug off the POV.


----------

